# الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 2 )



## challenger (10 أغسطس 2008)

*
تربيع الأرقام !!​

تمهيد :
نقصد بتربيع الأرقام . . أي ضربها بنفسها 
مثلا ً :
15 × 15 = ؟
74 × 74 = ؟

سنتعلم تربيع الأرقام (( ذهنياً )) و من دون (( ورقة و قلم )) أو (( آلة حاسبة ))




-------------------------------------------------------------




إضغط على أي من العناوين التالية للإنتقال السريع بدون تصفح 

مربع الأرقام التي تبدأ بـ 1 أي رقم آحادها (( 1 ))  . . مثال إضافي
مربع الأرقام التي تبدأ بـ 2 أي رقم آحادها (( 2 ))
مربع الأرقام التي تبدأ بـ 3 أي رقم آحادها (( 3 ))
مربع الأرقام التي تبدأ بـ 4 أي رقم آحادها (( 4 )) 
مربع الأرقام التي تبدأ بـ 5 أي رقم آحادها (( 5 ))


ملاحظة هامة :لا علاقة للسلسلة المطروحة في منتدى الكنيسة العربية بسلسلة الرياضيات المسلية للعالم ((  ياكوف بيرلمان )) فهي خاصة بـ (( تشالنجر مان )) . . .  مجرد تشابه أسماء !

​*


----------



## challenger (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 2 )*

*​*
*أولا ً – عدد يبدأ بـ 5       ( آحاده 5 )*

*
*
*مثلا ً : ما هو مربع العدد 75 ؟*
*أي ما هو ناتج 75 × 75 ؟*

*
**
*
*الطريقة سهلة جدا ً . . جدا ً . . جدا ً !!*
*حاول أخي الحبيب قراءتها بهدوء لأنها هامة جدا ً 
*




*الطريقة :
*
*لاحظ أن العدد 75 مؤلف من رقمين ( 5 ) ثم ( 7 ) ، أليس كذلك ؟*


*( مربع العدد 5 ) = 25*

*( 7 × العدد الذي يلي 7  ) أي ( 7 × 8 ) = 56*

*الجواب :*
*نضع الأجوبة بجانب بعضها البعض فيكون 75 × 75 = 5625
*
*
*

*الخلاصة و بكل بساطة :*
*نربع الأول و نضع الجواب بجانب ناتج ضرب العدد الثاني بالذي يليه  :Love_Letter_Open:
*
*لاحظ أننا كتبنا الجواب الأول بجانب الجواب الثاني .*


*
*

*[font=&quot]
[/font]*
*حاول أن تنمي مواهبك الحسابية !
ضع أمثلة أخرى مثلا ً :
95 × 95 
لاحظ أن 95 مؤلفة من جزئين ( 5 ) رقم الآحاد و ( 9 ) رقم العشرات 
مربع الآحاد ( 5 × 5 ) = 25
حاصل جداء ( 9 بالعدد الذي يليه ) أي ( 9 × 10 ) = 90 
فالجواب :
95 × 95 = 9025



حاول أن تستغل فرصة العطلة . . . . لمفاجئة أصدقائك في الدراسة أو العمل أو الحياة بقدراتك (((((((( الخارقة في الرياضيات )))))))))))  . . . تابع السلسلة و أعدك بأشياء غير طبيعية !!!!! . . 

*​


----------



## challenger (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 2 )*

*ثانيا ً - مربع عدد يبدأ بالرقم 1          ( آحاده 1 )*

*سأشرح الطريقة من خلال مثال بسيط !!                                                      *

*مثال :*
*ما هو مربع العدد 51 ؟*
*أي ما هو ناتج 51 × 51 ؟*


*الطريقة :*
*نحذف مؤقتا ً العدد ( 1 ) المزعج !!*
*و نتعامل فقط مع العدد ( 50 ) ثم نعيده في النهاية .*

*فالطريقة :*
*51 – 1 = 50 *

*50 × 50 = 2500*
*50 + 50 = 100*
*
*
*نجمع النواتج :*
*2500 + 100 = 2600  طبعا ً لا ننسى العدد ( 1 ) الذي حذفناه !!!*
*فالجواب :*
*2601   *


----------



## challenger (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 2 )*

*حاول أيضا ً ضرب أعداد أخرى آحادها ( 1 ) أي ( تبدأ بـ 1 ) !!

مثلا ً :
71 × 71 = ؟؟؟

كما فعلنا في المثال السابق 
نحذف الـ ( 1 ) مؤقتا ً 

70 × 70 = 4900
70 + 70 = 140

نجمع النواتج :
4900 + 140 = 5040
نضيف الـ ( 1 ) فالجواب ( 5041 ) 
*


----------



## challenger (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 2 )*

*نصيحة :*
*درب نفسك على أمثلة أخرى لأن الرياضيات = رياضة للمخ !!*

*أخي الحبيب :*
*قد تبدو العملية صعبة لكنها تريحك من الورقة و القلم !!!*

*لي عودة لمتابعة الموضوع .

حوّل نفسك إلى آلة حاسبة !!!!
30:30:30:
 *​


----------



## جيلان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 2 )*

*ههههههههههههه
بجد لذيذة اوى
وطريقك شرحك كمان زى العسل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## challenger (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 2 )*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> بجد لذيذة اوى
> وطريقك شرحك كمان زى العسل
> ربنا يباركك*



*شكرا ً أختي جيلان 

تابعي الموضوع فهو لم ينتهي بعد !!!*:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## قلم حر (11 أغسطس 2008)

أخ تشالنجر :
يا ريت اٍضافة رابط الموضوع , لموضوعك المثبت ( في المداخله الأولى ) .
من أجل التسهيل على القراءه الوصول لجميع المعلومات المرتبط بالموضوع بطريقه سلسله .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .​


----------



## challenger (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 2 )*



قلم حر قال:


> أخ تشالنجر :
> يا ريت اٍضافة رابط الموضوع , لموضوعك المثبت ( في المداخله الأولى ) .
> من أجل التسهيل على القراءه الوصول لجميع المعلومات المرتبط بالموضوع بطريقه سلسله .
> الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .​



*قمت بالمطلوب يا غالي 
سأدون الرابط لكل موضوع إلى الموضوع المثبت *:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## قلم حر (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 2 )*



challenger قال:


> *قمت بالمطلوب يا غالي *
> *سأدون الرابط لكل موضوع إلى الموضوع المثبت *:love_letter_send:


مشكور يا ( كبير ) .

و لو بتحب أي تعديل في العنوان للموضوع المثبت , يا ريت تخبرني برساله خاصه .​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2008)

challenger قال:


> *سنتعلم في هذا الموضوع
> *
> *تربيع الأعداد بطريقة نظرية ( بدون قلم و ورقة ) !! *​
> *
> ...



معلومات مهمة مشكور
ربنا معك
​


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 2 )*

الله بجد ياتشالنجر
حلوة ومسلية 
مستنيين الباقى بفاااااااااااااارغ الصبر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## merj07 (13 أغسطس 2008)

الكل حاول ان يحببني بالرياضيات بدون فايدة....شكلك متحالف معاهم ???????? :11azy: :t9:


----------



## challenger (15 أغسطس 2008)

*آسف جدا ً أحبائي للتقصير !!!
لكن السبب قاهر للغاية .​

مربع الأعداد التي تبدأ بالرقم 2 :​ 
سأشرحها بمثال أرجو الانتباه !!
72 × 72 = ؟	






تدرب عليها جيدا ً صدقني سهلة و ستريحك من اختراع اسمه (( آلة حاسبة )) !

*

*حاول أن تستغل فرصة العطلة . . . . لمفاجئة أصدقائك في الدراسة أو العمل أو الحياة بقدراتك (((((((( الخارقة في الرياضيات )))))))))))  . . . تابع السلسلة و أعدك بأشياء غير طبيعية !!!!! . . *


----------



## challenger (15 أغسطس 2008)

*مربع الأعداد التي تبدأ بالرقم 3 :

هل قرأت طريقة تربع الأرقام التي تبدأ بالرقم ( 2 ) ؟؟؟؟؟ 

هههههههه . . . سنتبع إذن نفس الطريقة السابقة لكي نريحك من عناء الحفظ !

مثلا ً : 
73 × 73 = ؟





حاول أن تستغل فرصة العطلة . . . . لمفاجئة أصدقائك في الدراسة أو العمل أو الحياة بقدراتك (((((((( الخارقة في الرياضيات )))))))))))  . . . تابع السلسلة و أعدك بأشياء غير طبيعية !!!!! . . 

*


----------



## جيلان (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 2 )*

*بجد طريقة سهلة جدا
وانا كنت هتلغبط ف الاول عشن 2×2  هى 2+2  فافتكرتها بتتضرب
لكن لحقتنى بالمثال التالت
وفعلا طريقة الشرح اكثر من رائعة
وبقيت اتردب عليهم واعملهم لوحدىىىىى:ura1:
ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## challenger (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 2 )*

*


كليم متى قال:



معلومات مهمة مشكور
ربنا معك
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا ً حبيبي للمرور . . أتمنى الفائدة  :Love_Letter_Open: 





nonogirl89 قال:



الله بجد ياتشالنجر
حلوة ومسلية 
مستنيين الباقى بفاااااااااااااارغ الصبر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مستني رأيك بالتتمة (( و هناك المزيد )) :Love_Letter_Send: 




merj07 قال:



			الكل حاول ان يحببني بالرياضيات بدون فايدة....شكلك متحالف معاهم ???????? :11azy: :t9:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيبي هي الرياضيات صعوبتها في حاجتين :smi411: 
الأولى : فلة التمرن
الثاني : التهرب منها 




جيلان قال:



بجد طريقة سهلة جدا
وانا كنت هتلغبط ف الاول عشن 2×2  هى 2+2  فافتكرتها بتتضرب
لكن لحقتنى بالمثال التالت
وفعلا طريقة الشرح اكثر من رائعة
وبقيت اتردب عليهم واعملهم لوحدىىىىى:ura1:
ربنا يبارك تعبك

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يبارك فيكي . . .  أتمنى لك الفائدة من قلبي :Love_Letter_Open: 
*


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع  
الذي  اتعبني

و ساكون من المتابعين لو  في المزيد

سلام المسيح​


----------



## challenger (24 أغسطس 2008)

*طيب نتابع أحبائي . . 

مربع الأرقام التي تبدأ بالرقم 4 
أي آحادها هو (( 4 ))​
و المفاجأة التي تسرني أن أعلمكم بها هي !!!
طريقة تربيع الرقم الذي يبدأ بـ 4 هي نفسها طريقة الرقم الذي يبدأ بـ 2 أو 3 !!!

تخيل البساطة !!






إن كنت غير مقتنع أستخدم الآلة الحاسبة أو الورقة و القلم !!
لكننا نريد أن نطور قدراتك لتكون بكفاءة (( غير طبيعية ))

ملاحظة أحبائي :
لا شيء صعب !!
لكن مع التدريب ستكون العملية سهلة و سخيفة جدا ً 
و ستتخلص من شيء أسمه (( ورقة و قلم )) أو (( آلة حاسبة ))​
*


----------



## challenger (24 أغسطس 2008)

*


amjad-ri قال:



شكرا على الموضوع  
الذي  اتعبني

و ساكون من المتابعين لو  في المزيد

سلام المسيح​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا ً لمرورك يا غالي 

تعبك ستجني منه فوائد عديدة *


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أغسطس 2008)

challenger قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا ً لمرورك يا غالي
> 
> تعبك ستجني منه فوائد عديدة *



شكرا لتشجيعك  يا  المتحدي

سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## جيلان (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الرياضيات المُسلية . . . ( 2 )*

*بجد روعة الاساليب دى ومفيدة جدا
شكرا اوى على متابعة الشرح دايما
تاعبينك معانا*


----------



## jesus.my.life (31 أغسطس 2008)

بجد الموضوع تحفة وبيساعد فعلا وانا هتابع معاك كل حاجة عن الرياضيات لانى بحب الرياضة والكلية بتاعتى ريضية
محاسبة


----------



## alberlibo13 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرآ على المعلومات القيمة
لكن فين شرح مربع الأعداد التي تبدأ بالرقم 2 & 3& 4 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو سمحت اكتبهم تانى


----------

